# Dossier DMP



## Alex14379 (10 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour.
Problème de dossier DMP qui ne s’ouvre plus message erreur.
Problème de sécurité.
iPhone 11 pro Max. Et iPad Pro 2018.
Fonctionne très bien sur iMac ou PC Windows 
J’ai fait sur un iPhone 5 ça marche !!!!!

Alex-14370


----------



## Alex14379 (11 Novembre 2019)

DMP 
Dossier médical partagé.
Alex


----------



## Alex14379 (13 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour 
Comme personne ne m’a répondu.
Je vous envoie des nouvelles.
Maintenant ça marche il ont fait une mise à jour DMP.
Alex


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2019)

Il faut croire qu'i n'y a pas trop de médecins par ici


----------



## Alex14379 (13 Novembre 2019)

C’est pourtant bien pratique d’avoir les résultats quand on va au CHU.


----------



## peyret (13 Novembre 2019)

Alex14379 a dit:


> C’est pourtant bien pratique d’avoir les résultats quand on va au CHU.



Mais c'est une usine à gaz pour se connecter.....
Et pour ce qu'il y a..... juste la liste des médocs achetés en pharmacie, pas les infos de chez les spécialistes, etc.....
J'ai laissé tombé....
Malgré la pub à la télé, je pense que les divers services ne sont pas encore raccordés entre eux !!!!!


----------



## Alex14379 (13 Novembre 2019)

Pour moi je trouve ca pratique.
Il faut le temps que ca se mettre en place.
Moi qui a de gros problème de santé, 1 fois par mois en hématologie depuis plus de 3 ans je trouve ca bien.
ALEX


----------



## peyret (13 Novembre 2019)

Alex14379 a dit:


> Pour moi je trouve ca pratique.
> Il faut le temps que ca se mettre en place.
> Moi qui a de gros problème de santé, 1 fois par mois en hématologie depuis plus de 3 ans je trouve ca bien.
> ALEX



A la vitesse de l"administration disons 20 ans


----------



## Alex14379 (13 Novembre 2019)

Ok


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Novembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Mais c'est une usine à gaz pour se connecter.....
> Et pour ce qu'il y a..... juste la liste des médocs achetés en pharmacie, pas les infos de chez les spécialistes, etc.....
> J'ai laissé tombé....
> Malgré la pub à la télé, je pense que les divers services ne sont pas encore raccordés entre eux !!!!!



J'ai fais 5 ou 6 demandes  pour avoir mon DMP , et chaque fois la même réponse : "vous allez recevoir votre code par courrier ".
J'attends toujours...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2019)

Je me demande encore à quoi ça sert ce machin.


----------

